# hi everyone Chicken John here, what's the best broody bread



## ChickenJohn (May 26, 2013)

Hi looking for the best broody breed of chicken for her to sit on some eggs I may start to grow, many thanks


----------



## jmw283 (Jun 5, 2013)

Cochin, silkies, brahmas, or any hybrid of this. I have a silkie that well set on and try to hatch rocks if I let her.


----------



## Marthab53 (Jul 23, 2012)

I agree - Cochins, Silkies, Brahmas, and also Orpingtons.


----------



## 2rain (Jun 2, 2013)

Herd silkies are great


----------



## ChickenJohn (May 26, 2013)

I have a pekin/Silkie now and she is doing great sitting on 6 eggs so 20+ days we will see what she hatches


----------



## PhoenixGirl12 (Jul 2, 2013)

ChickenJohn said:


> Hi looking for the best broody breed of chicken for her to sit on some eggs I may start to grow, many thanks


I have a friend who had a bantam Cochin that lived to be 12 years old and throughout her whole life layed on eggs if they were gaven to her. And every time, every single egg hatched. So i think bantam Cochins are the best


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

My Ameraucana has been insistently broody. Their eggs, her eggs, no eggs, she doesn't care. She's sitting anyway!  Josie's one determined little lady.


----------



## fowlmouthgirls (May 25, 2013)

I've always heard Austrolorpes are good broodies, mine are only7 weeks so that's not coming from personal experience, but I've heard other chicken peeps talk about them being broody.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

My Australorp is 2 now. She's been broody twice and it lasted about 1 1/2 weeks last year and about a week this year so far.


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

7chicks said:


> My Australorp is 2 now. She's been broody twice and it lasted about 1 1/2 weeks last year and about a week this year so far.


Glad to hear that. I have a broody ausi right now and was thinking of giving her eggs, guess I won't..


----------



## fowlmouthgirls (May 25, 2013)

http://www.tillysnest.com/2011/04/black-australorps.html
I think you may have got a dud, if yours is not broody, check out this link, the Austrolorp is supposed to be a great broody and a wonderful mother. This is just one example story.


----------

